# Lumapower M1 Tactical - Review - UPDATE: Details of new holster from Lumapower



## whc (Mar 28, 2007)

Just got the brand new Lumapower M1 tactical, the latest version of the M1 series.

Shipping took two days, paid extra for EMS express mail, well worth the extra $30, if you like me don’t want to wait about a week for normal registered mail shipping (the free ship).

What an awesome update, nice tactically switch, my personally favourite kind (press for momentary, twist for constant on), in the package there is a normal reverse clicky included, so there is some for both kind of taste .

It comes in a nice gift box, it is well protected for the abuse from post offices and postmen and so on, mine came without a scratch, and no damage to the box it self. Inside you find a smooth reflector (is you bought the $99 pre order like me, with both reflectors), the OP-Type is pre installed, also the reverse clicky switch mount, extra o-rings, and a GID tail cap cover.

The length of the flashlight has increased since the older version, to make room for an even deeper reflector, and a better connection for flat head 18650 batteries, plus the different kind of outer tail cap design. Overall the extra length is a plus for tactical operation, and I find it very nice to hold in hand.

The new design to the tail cap, makes the flashlight stand even better on its tail, and now there is room for an optional lanyard, or wrist strap, much welcome I think.

You can get this directly from Lumapower here: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=138703 
Or from batteryJunction here: http://batteryjunction.com/lumahunterm1.html
For more dealers go to: http://www.lumapower.com/

Now to some pictures, enjoy .



























From left: Old M1, Tactical M1, Tactical M1, Old M1













































Top: Old M1, Bottom: Tactical M1




















Left: Tactical M1, Right: Old M1




















Left: Old M1, Right: Tactical M1




































Now to some beamshots, all from a distance of 1m, all using 1x18650 3.7v Li-Ion battery, and all on high.

Left: Tactical M1 Smooth, Right: Tactical M1 OP-Type





Left: Tactical M1 Smooth, Right: Tactical M1 OP-Type, 2-Stops underexposed





Left: Old M1 Smooth, Right: Tactical M1 Smooth





Left: Old M1 Smooth, Right: Tactical M1 Smooth, 2-Stops underexposed





Left: Old M1 OP-Type, Right: Tactical M1 OP-Type





Left: Old M1 OP-Type, Right: Tactical M1 OP-Type, 2-Stops underexposed





Left: Old M1 SSC P4 OP-Type, Right: Tactical M1 OP-Type





Left: Old M1 SSC P4 OP-Type, Right: Tactical M1 OP-Type, 2-Stops underexposed





Left: LP-Mini OP-Type, Right: Tactical M1 OP-Type





Left: LP-Mini OP-Type, Right: Tactical M1 OP-Type, 2-Stops underexposed






Here is some Lux reading of Overall Output:

_Lumapower Tactical M1:_
1x18650 3.7v OP on high: *7770* Lux
1x18650 3.7v SM on high: *8140* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v OP on high: *8130* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v SM on high: *8250* Lux

Here is some Lux reading at 1m in Throw:

_Lumapower Tactical M1:_
1x18650 3.7v OP on high: *4940* Lux
1x18650 3.7v SM on high: *7150* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v OP on high: *5070* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v SM on high: *7390* Lux


Now just for compare, here is som Lux readings from other flashlights.

Lux reading of Overall Output:

_Amilite T5:_
1xRCR123A 3.0v on high: *8340* Lux
1xRCR123A 3.7v on high: *10910* Lux
_Fenix L1D-CE:_
1xAA Ni-Mh on turbo: *3990* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on high: *3770* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on medium: *1910* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on low: *430* Lux
1x14500 Li-ion on turbo: *8240* Lux
_Led-Lenser Hokus Fokus:_
3xAAA Ni-Mh: *4850* Lux
_Lumapower M1:_
1x18650 XR-E OP on high: *8140* Lux
1x18650 XR-E OP on low: *1640* Lux
1x18650 XR-E SM on high: *6460* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v XR-E SM on high: *8630* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v XR-E OP on high: *8950* Lux
1x18650 SSC P4 OP: *5540* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v SSC P4 OP: *8230* Lux
_Lumapower LP-Mini:_
1xRCR123A 3.7v OP: *7810* Lux
_Lumapower M3:_
1xAA Ni-Mh on high: *3640* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on medium: *1270* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on low: *40* Lux
2xAA Ni-Mh on high: *4300* Lux
2xAA Ni-Mh on medium: *1310* Lux
2xAA Ni-Mh on low: *350* Lux
1x14500 Li-Ion on high: *5880* Lux
1x14500 Li-Ion on medium: *3020* Lux
1x14500 Li-Ion on low: *690* Lux
1xRCR123A 3.7v on high: *4390* Lux
1xRCR123A 3.7v on medium: *2940* Lux
1xRCR123A 3.7v on low: *680* Lux
_Nuwai X-3:_
2xAA Ni-Mh: *3020* Lux
_Ultrafire WF-500L:_
2x18650 3.7v: *4660* Lux

Lux reading at 1m in Throw:

_Amilite T5:_
1xRCR123A 3.0v on high: *2520* Lux
1xRCR123A 3.7v on high: *3260* Lux
_Fenix L1D CE:_
1xAA Ni-Mh on turbo: *1460* Lux 
1x14500 Li-ion on turbo: *3150* Lux
Led-Lenser Hokus Fokus:
3xAAA Ni-Mh: *4460* Lux
_Lumapower M1:_
1x18650 XR-E OP on high: *4820* Lux
1x18650 XR-E SM on high: *5140* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v XR-E OP: *5500* Lux 
2xRCR123A 3.7v XR-E SM: *6760* Lux
_Lumapower M3:_
1xAA Ni-Mh on high: *1240* Lux
2xAA Ni-Mh on high: *1530* Lux
1x14500 Li-Ion on high: *1980* Lux
1xRCR123A 3.7v on high: *1550* Lux
_Lumapower Lp-Mini:_
1xRCR123A 3.7v OP: *4700* Lux
_Nuwai X-3:_
2xAA Ni-Mh: *1340* Lux
_Ultrafire WF-500L:_
2x18650 3.7v: *4710* Lux

---

UPDATE: Details of new holster from Lumapower

---


----------



## Frank_Zuccarini (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Tactical - Review - Many pictures, comparing to old M1*

Wow!!

Thanks for the review and all the photos. Very nice light, indeed.

Frank


----------



## ricecookery (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Tactical - Review - Many pictures, comparing to old M1*

Thanks for the photos and review. You have a nice collection of M1s there... Sorta makes me jelous

Now I really can't wait to get my TacM1.


----------



## lumapower (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Tactical - Review - Many pictures, comparing to old M1*

Hi William,

Great photos and reviews with comparasion.  

Thank you.

Ricky - Lumapower Team


----------



## T4R06 (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Tactical - Review - Many pictures, comparing to old M1*

as i look on the new M1, seems like 18650 has more room on the battery compartment.
very nice light.

@whc - pm


----------



## orbital (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Tactical - Review - Many pictures, comparing to old M1*

Very Nice!!


----------



## aurich_ (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Tactical - Review - Many pictures, comparing to old M1*

wow, nice review of a nice light. makes me a bit jealous havin "only" the old M1.


----------



## paxxus (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Tactical - Review - Many pictures, comparing to old M1*

Well done! Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## whc (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Tactical - Review - Many pictures, comparing to old M1*

Just updated the list of lux readings, to include the old M1 with smooth reflector (SM) .

Man the more I use the tactical M1, I realise how much I have bean missing a tactical switch. For my momentary lightning which I do most of the time, a reverse clicky quickly becomes a pain in the a** . This tactical M1 together with my old M1 SSC P4, I got throw and flood, nice, I rarely uses the smooth reflectors, but just some time when need some extra throw I find the smooth one in my drawer (I have two of both kinds of M1, one for smooth and one for OP, I am not a big fan of changing the reflector).

I can only recommend this new M1, a very good flashlight to throw your money at, if you are looking for tactical feature flashlight. The only thing that I found to be a problem so farm is that the LED in one of the tactical flashlights I own is not 100% perfectly centred, not too bad, but enough to make the famous XR-E ring off centre, and if you are a perfectionist like me, that is irritating ...

I am now waiting for the holsters for M1, ordered two of them, and am looking forward to see what Lumapower has come up with, will get back on that...


----------



## 2xTrinity (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Tactical - Review - Many pictures, comparing to old M1*

Is the switch from the Tactical M1 interchangeable with the older (Reverse clicky) M1? If so I'd like to buy the switch for mine -- it's one of my favorite lights, and it sounds like that would be a big improvement.


----------



## whc (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Tactical - Review - Many pictures, comparing to old M1*



2xTrinity said:


> Is the switch from the Tactical M1 interchangeable with the older (Reverse clicky) M1? If so I'd like to buy the switch for mine -- it's one of my favorite lights, and it sounds like that would be a big improvement.


 It will not fit, the tactical switch is a totally different kind. But there should soon be a tactical clicky for the old M1 coming out.


----------



## BlackBlade (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Tactical - Review - Many pictures, comparing to old M1*

Thanks for the review! 

Can you lock the tactical switch by turning it counterclockwise?
Is the reverse clicky of the M1 Tactical a two stage clicky?

Thanks and kind regards 

BlackBlade


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Tactical - Review - Many pictures, comparing to old M1*

This is a great review, with lots of cool pics. What does the "lux reading of overall output" mean? Thanks.


----------



## mtbkndad (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Tactical - Review - Many pictures, comparing to old M1*

whc, 

Both of my M1's have noticeably crooked and weak pocket clips . It looks like the clip in at least one of yours is crooked too. I also think the head feels top heavy when using the clip on my pocket. It actually almost fell out once when the head was bumped, not good. While it feels better on my belt, the clip feels rather week for belt carry where the light is hanging. One of my M1's has several dings in the head that were anodized right over.
I know I am not the only person with this problem because I got my lights from Amondotech and Wayne said other people have reported the same thing. This is a machining QC issue.
Do any of your M1's have similar anomolies?
I like my M1's but, with anodized dings in the head of one, crooked & weak pocket clips on both, I definitely do not consider them 5 star lights.
Great for the price fun lights, yes.
Lots of potential, definitely.
They are nice additions to my collection of loaner lights.

Once again-
Are the clips crooked on your M1's too?
How do you carry your M1's?
Do any of your M1's have dings that were anodized over?

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## whc (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Tactical - Review - Many pictures, comparing to old M1*



BlackBlade said:


> Thanks for the review!
> 
> Can you lock the tactical switch by turning it counterclockwise?
> Is the reverse clicky of the M1 Tactical a two stage clicky?
> ...


 The tactical switch with momentary in cannot be locked out, but with the reverse clicky module it can be locked out. Yes it comes with a 2-stage reverse clicky, don't know if it is standard or only for those pre-ordered?


----------



## whc (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Tactical - Review - Many pictures, comparing to old M1*



Art Vandelay said:


> This is a great review, with lots of cool pics. What does the "lux reading of overall output" mean? Thanks.


 Overall Output is all the light comming from the flashlight, it is messured using a homemade "lightbox" using a milk carton, you can read more about it here: http://www.flashlightreviews.com/features/lightbox_output.htm


----------



## BlackBlade (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Tactical - Review - Many pictures, comparing to old M1*

@whc: Many thanks for your answer!!!


----------



## X_Marine (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Tactical - Review - Many pictures, comparing to old M1*

Great review and pics there whc..

GJ..
X.


----------



## mtbkndad (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Tactical - Review - Many pictures, comparing to old M1*

whc,

I know when managing a thread it is hard to get to everybodies questions so I will ask again.

Once again-
Are the clips crooked on your M1's too?
How do you carry your M1's?
Do any of your M1's have dings that were anodized over?

Also in the pics above your new M1 seems to have a Lens retaining ring that is anodized darker then the rest of the light.
Is that noticeable in person?

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## whc (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Tactical - Review - Many pictures, comparing to old M1*



mtbkndad said:


> whc,
> 
> I know when managing a thread it is hard to get to everybodies questions so I will ask again.
> 
> ...


 Wrote a reply yestoday, but the bissy bissy server made it imposible to post the reply, so over again .

The clips on both versions of M1 is either crocked or off center, not the strong point of M1, but not some thing I personally puts to much weight on, never before have I had a flashlight with clip, always uses a belt holster for carrying my flashlights.

Right now i carry the M1 inside the pockets in my pants, with the clip outside, just making the head the only thing that is reveled. I have 2 of the holsters from Lumapower on order, if they are of good quality, I will use them in stead of the clip.

Not quite sure what you mean by "dings that were anodized over", the fenish of the M1 and other Lumapower products is general pretty good, havent noticed anything out of its order yet, Just if it had HAIII for durability I am glad .

The anodized is in some cases darker or lighter, not some thing I think of or notice, but if you look in the light, you can see slight variations in "colour". Though which flashlight does not have some darker or lighter parts if you look close under a light?

Overall I think M1 series is a very good flashlight, more that anough for me ...


----------



## supes (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Tactical - Review - Many pictures, comparing to old M1*

Very nice review, whc! Thanks! I'm still savoring from your Amilite T5 review and saving for one, now this new M1?! 

The tactical clickie, the only way to go!


----------



## EnterTheSwamp (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Tactical - Review - Many pictures, comparing to old M1*

Just got my M1. Nice little flash light, that is actually smaller than I thought it would be. Way too big for an Every Day Carry but for what I want its a good size. 

Some advice for the mechanically challenged like me who are thinking about changing the tail switch to the two stage, or installing the glow in the dark tail cap.

When you unscrew the bottom of light, you will need some needle nose plyers to remove the tactical switch. But before that, you need to bang the bottom section against your hand so that the metal piece with the spring comes out. You don't need to remove the spring(As I did, and then had a hell of a time getting the spring back in) After that you will need to remove the black insert with your needle nose plyers. Use the two cuts on the side of the plastic insert to squeeze the tip of the plyers into and then turn. Once out then you can replace the tail cap with the glow in the dark one.


----------



## Chao (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Tactical - Review - Many pictures, comparing to old M1*

:goodjob: many thanks for this great review.


----------



## mtbkndad (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Tactical - Review - Many pictures, comparing to old M1*

whc,

Thanks for the feedback, I will probably just remove the clips from my M1's.
The variation in anodizing color does not bother me. You are right many lights have slight variations incuding Surefires. I was just wondering if I was seeing something only visible in the photo's or it was noticeable in your light as well. I will soon post pics of my LumaPower collection with my critiques of each of my lights. I have photos of the dings.
They are areas where it looks like a cutting bit took an extra chunk out and then the light was anodized right over them.
My biggest beef with my M1's is I really dislike reverse clickies. I also do not like two power lights that go from low to hi. 
Some people may wonder why I got the M1's knowing they were reverse clickies and the Cree model goes off - low - hi. Simple, they are nice looking fun lights to have and great lights to loan out so people stay away from my best lights  .

Thanks again whc and keep up the good work.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## sims2k (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Tactical - Review - Many pictures, comparing to old M1*

whc,

Thanks for the review. Now if only the clip is made as strong as the one on my SF L2 I would be a happy camper...


----------



## NutSAK (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Tactical - Review - Many pictures, comparing to old M1*



whc said:


> the LED in one of the tactical flashlights I own is not 100% perfectly centred, not too bad, but enough to make the famous XR-E ring off centre, and if you are a perfectionist like me, that is irritating ...



whc, I had this problem with my M1 when I changed out the reflectors. Here is something that you can try to center the emitter. It worked for me.

Remove bezel
Loosen the reflector retaining ring
Rotate the reflector 90 degrees or so
Tighten reflector retaining ring
Re-assemble bezel and check the centering of the emitter
If not centered, try again


----------



## whc (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Tactical - Review - Many pictures, comparing to old M1*



NutSAK said:


> whc, I had this problem with my M1 when I changed out the reflectors. Here is something that you can try to center the emitter. It worked for me.
> 
> Remove bezel
> Loosen the reflector retaining ring
> ...


 Have tried that, but the LED is too much off centre, to make it possible to "make up for it" that way .


----------



## NutSAK (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Tactical - Review - Many pictures, comparing to old M1*

That's a shame. The build quality on these is exceptional otherwise.

I would say that these are the best built mass produced lights I've seen outside of Surefire.

Thanks for the great review.


----------



## Daekar (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Tactical - Review - Many pictures, comparing to old M1*

I took my M1 out for its first real test-run last night and boy was I impressed! I was running a Pila 18650 (600P I think they call them?) and couldn't believe how bright and how far this light will throw. Any maglite I've ever had is totally obsolete, this thing outperforms them all and then some. My girlfriend and I were out walking and as we were walking by the Virginia Tech sheep herds, I flashed it over to see what I could see. We were able to see sheep herds 2 hills over! I have no idea what the distance was, and I wouldn't have thought anything of it but my girlfriend chimed in, telling me that those sheep were quite a good distance away - she was impressed, and she's no flashaholic! It was actually bright enough for us to see (not 2 hills away, closer than that) a black lamb stuck in a feeder, so over the fence she went with the light (she's getting her Ag degree, not me, so she wanted to do it) to rescue the lamb. I was saying later that now I have the perfect pocket light, now I need something bigger (thinking milkyspit or elektrolumens), but she said immediately that if the light were bigger she couldn't have handled it and the lamb (which fought during rescue - silly sheep ) at the same time. Like I said, I think she was impressed!


----------



## JKL (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Tactical - Review - Many pictures, comparing to old M1*

Thanks for the photos and review. Very nice collection.:goodjob:


----------



## DeLighted (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Tactical - Review - Many pictures, comparing to old M1*

Kudos on a great review. It really shows what this light will do. I am hoping to get on from next weeks supply.:kewlpics:


----------



## whc (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Tactical - Review - Many pictures, comparing to old M1*

Just got the new holster from Lumapower today, was not exactly what Lumapower described in earlier production days, should have a battery compartment, and magnet closures, but the final product did not have any of those.

But for $10 I think it is well worth the money after all, fit and finish is good, and you can adjust the Velcro "bands" holding the flashlight, if the flashlight has bigger diameter, that means it will fit just about any 2xCR123A flashlights on the marked (I think).

The "lid" can be removed, the flashlight really is held in tight enough to not needing the "lid", but if you want to bee 100% sure that the flashlight will not drop from the holster, you can just keep the "lid" on.

The belt holder is a "Fast-Detach" kind, you can by pressing a little button take the holster off the belt, without removing the "Fast-Detach" holder (known from many cell phones holsters), this way you can use the flashlight in without removing the holster (though requires the lid to be removed, and is not the comfortable to use in holster).

Now to some pictures …

Comes in a "plastic bag"









Disassembled




Inside elastic is holding the flashlight two




With old style M1




Old style M1 without the lid




M1 Tactical




M1 Tactical without the lid




Closeup of the Fast-Detach belt clip


----------



## JKL (Jul 17, 2007)

.


----------



## darkninja67 (Jul 30, 2007)

Thank you for the review. The M1 Tactical will be my first torch. I guess it is a pretty good choice from what I have read here.


----------



## whc (Jul 30, 2007)

darkninja67 said:


> Thank you for the review. The M1 Tactical will be my first torch. I guess it is a pretty good choice from what I have read here.


Hi and welcome to the forum .

It is a very good quality flashlight, think you will like it allot...


----------



## darkninja67 (Jul 30, 2007)

whc said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum .
> 
> It is a very good quality flashlight, think you will like it allot...


Thank you. 
It looks like a good first light for me. I just need to learn a bit more about batteries. The exploding cell stories worry me a bit.


----------



## whc (Jul 30, 2007)

darkninja67 said:


> Thank you.
> It looks like a good first light for me. I just need to learn a bit more about batteries. The exploding cell stories worry me a bit.


I can recommend you getting some protected 18650 and a charger. The one AW is selling is good quality, see these topics:

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2036351&postcount=3
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=1706971&postcount=1


----------



## darkninja67 (Jul 30, 2007)

whc said:


> I can recommend you getting some protected 18650 and a charger. The one AW is selling is good quality, see these topics:
> 
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2036351&postcount=3
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=1706971&postcount=1


Thank you for the info.


----------



## vic2367 (Jul 31, 2007)

another great review,,,thanks


----------



## darkninja67 (Aug 1, 2007)

I got my M1 Tactical today (along with a LM301 and a SF E2l). I wish it had more knurling but is overall a great light.


----------

